# trainer picks on cooper :(



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We started obedience with Cooper at Petsmart last month. And the trainer is constantly making comments about him having "ADD", or being "french fry short of a happy meal". Yes, he's all over the map. Rather dance then sit, and when on a leash, runs in place like on a treadmill, lol. It kind of makes for easy excercise, I tell her. Just put him on a leash, sit in a chair on the tile floor and let him go 
She took a few stabs at me last night, about being an airhead, and that must be where he gets it. Ha, ha, ok..it was funny the first few times. I'm over it now. Last night, I mentioned his barking a lot. Even at the curtains when the heater or AC comes on. She said it's because he's stupid :suspicious:
She walks around, telling everyone how good they're doing. Gets to Cooper, then says "and then we have Cooper". 

Does it count that he's the cutest, and gets all the points and smiles from all the people walking by??? :biggrin1:


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I really think you need to find another trainer or class to take Cooper to. Hank was 5 months old when I took him to obediance class and he had the attention span of a flea. Never did I hear the trainer make any kind of remarks about someone's dog being stupid.

Karen


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yes I would have a talk with your trainer or your trainer's boss because that is very unproffressional. I would not like that at all. I think that one is ok bet to keep on saying things is getting out of hands. Let us know how things go....I think Cooper is a cutie patotie anyways!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would bring a water gun and every time she makes a stupid comment shoot her in the face :brick:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I would bring a water gun and every time she makes a stupid comment shoot her in the face :brick:


LOL, I had one last night. Cooper was whining a bit through class. And guess she got tired of it, and started shootin' him the face. Then she gave it to me for when he did it again. And handed one to the Pom's owner, cause he was barking a bit. 
Every time she comes near Cooper, he'd start to stand up on her. Yes, she's gotten him to sit right when she walks to him now. Great improvement. But, after she squirted him the face, he started running behind me. Wouldn't let her within 3 ft of him. Guess he didn't care much for the water in the eye


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Love the water gun idea!!! if that doesn't work I would get cooper another trainer-- and get your money back by going to the supervisor. You and Cooper should not have to put up with that. Cutest counts in my book!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I would be on the phone to the manager telling them what you think of their choice of trainers and asking for a refund. A trainer is suppose to help you and teach you how to gain your dogs attention not criticize you. If they don’t refund your money I would show up in class and the next time she says something ask her real load “ well isn’t it your job to teach us how to get our dogs to be obedient.. Obviously you don’t know how to do your job if all you can do is criticize my dog” and walk out. I think I would show up again just so I could get my 2 cents in on what I thought of her training skills.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This makes me furious. This "trainer" needs a trainer. And talk about stupid, I'd put her pretty high on that scale. How dare she! Just let me at her . . . and give me two water guns. She'll be running for the hills. And I should say, I'm totally not confrontational, but . . .


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Next week have someone there with a video camera. Get all her remarks on film. If that is not an option have the store manger see how she is running her class. This is not acceptable behavior for any trainer no matter where they are teaching. This trainer should loose their job. You are not training the dog in these basic classes you are training the owner to train their dog. So encouragement is the key for a happy owner.

I have never liked the Petsmart training. They normally are too basic and the instructors most of the time are not qualified at all. I have watched several times when in the store and though this is a total waste of time for most of these dogs. My DS took a class there with an amazingly smart Standard Poodle and they got so little out of the 6/8 week class I could not believe it. His girl was still a wild child. To get Babe ready for basic agility, we worked her a few minutes once a week, he did the repartitions at home 15 minutes a day and within 3 weeks she had heel, sit, down, stand and stay almost to perfection.

My advice find a new trainer and ask for a refund. Petsmart does not do these classes for the class revenue it does them to sell merchandise while you are in the store.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Not ONLY would I 'quit' the class, I would contact the manager and ask for a refund. You don't need to be belittled at Obedience class or ANYwhere for that matter. She probably thinks she is being funny, but its to the point of bothering you and she's crossed the line. I'm blonde, so I've gotten alot of jokes in my life about being dimwitted, etc. However, I'll tolerate a few comments here and there, but when someone repeatedly insults me, I'll usually end up telling them were to shove it. lol

It gets old.

Cooper is adorable, and there is nothing wrong with the treadmill run, Gucci does that and she's as smart as the come! I think that is 'fun' to them! lol

Kara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My husband did the basic training at Petsmart with Bentley, our springer spaniel. I thought the instructor was sooo annoying! She was very opinionated about certain breeds, and you could tell that she really disliked some of them (a bichon comes to mind). Anyway, I swore I would never do that again with another dog! I agree with everyone else...I'd definitely complain to the manager.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. I'd quit that class and ask for a refund. The whole point of basic obedience is to teach you how to work with your dog, not belittle your dog or insult you. Cooper is an active, healthy Hav and apparently she's never encountered one before. 
There is an active, nutty, big, goofy lab in our basic class and the trainer is excellent with both her and her owner. He understands that, as a puppy, she'll require more work and is very helpful with suggestions. She's made a lot of progress in four lessons. 
I know I'd be furious if a trainer insinuated or flat out said that my dog is stupid. 
Good luck!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Pet Smart is a joke.. I seriously doubt your trainer has any credentails as a certified obedience instructor.. lol.. and with that attitude? 

The trainer was a moron at my petsmary puppy class to.. total joke..

The trainers at our local obediance club are GREAT!!!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

On a serious note (well after you do the water gun) I would squirt her in the face and look at coopers and say how many times do we have to squirt stupid in the face before she learns. Hey it would be worth not getting your money back  you should just get out. I think it can be hit or miss at petsmart. I really always go for old obedience clubs because most of the instructors at least are required to have titles on their own dogs. Most of them have been training dogs for 30 plus years. And I think the great instructors aren't the ones who can teach the easy going smart dogs- it is the ones that teach the stubborn crazy wild childs that learn the most. If you don't feel comfy remember your dog is probably feeling worst in that class!

Amanda


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't take that crap from a trainer!!! No Havanese is "one french fry short of a happy meal" as that dope put it. Not you or your dog should have to be humiliated when trying to learn. Get you money back and complain and spread the word in your area about your bad experience. It is hard enough to train a dog let along having to put up with negative feedback from a trainer that you went to for help.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with Kara . This is not acceptable behaviour . I had problems with Cosmo when he went to class as he was a barker .. The instructor initially made a few comments about him but she could see it was stressful and upsetting for me and I was doing my best . I worked with Cosmo at home and really made our lessons and homework fun and a game . He got better but the barking is still an issue .. It is how he communicates his annoyance and frustration .. He is not a stupid dog in any sense .. 
This is what the instructor did on our class . Every dog had special needs and she sorted them out fairly early and each dog received the praise and attention it needed . Not one dog was ignored or one owner favored over another . We all worked together as a team .We had a very shy dog and the instructor made a point of singling him out and giving him special attention and support and meaningful and helpful hints to the owner . She encouraged us to help her socialize the dog and by the time the dog graduated from class she had made quantam leaps .
Never once did she this instructor demean any of us or our dogs .
Personally none of this behaviour is good for you or your dog . I agree with the other posts - you should complain to the manager and ask for a refund .. ? Why prolong this ..
Also Havanese are just not stupid - they may have a different learning curve and personality but stupid absolutely not .. You just need to find the right person for you and your dog .. There are lots of wonderful people out there who will get you on the right track and make it fun !!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Well put Cosmos mom!!! There is the right trainer for any dog and owner.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I have such a fear of confrontation  I know I should say something. There are just so few places that offer obedience in our area. But, I think for the most part it has been a waste of time. 
We're also taking the rescue bassett that we got from the shelter a few months ago. Suppose to be my sister's dog, but she hasn't taken her back to CA yet. So, she's with my parents. Sweetest dog in the world, but has come to only like her people. She's scared to death of anyone new. We're taking her to socialize her. The first couple wks, this trainer was pretty nice with her. Now, she's really heavy handed. I had Sophie last night after class, and she started to bark at a guy who walked by. I jerked on the leash, like she told us to . And told her "hush". But, she kept on. Pearl was yelling at me from across the store, "correct her now, correct her now". UGH! I couldn't. I'm a weenie, I admit it. She said she was feeling my negative energy, and that I was being a wuss, and I needed to be firm. What made it all worse, was dh had Cooper and then HE started to bark and act fearful of the guy, because Sophie was. I was kind of laughing cause Cooper was hiding behind dh, and was just lookin' cute. And she yelled at me for that. And then accused me of being embarassed by my dog's behavior, thus the "giggling". And how that was wrong.  Honestly, I wasn't embarassed by that at all. I was kind of amused on how Cooper reacted. But, then I DID get embarassed when she got in my face and caused a scene by jerking Sophie out of my hand, then LITERALLY scaring the pee out of her. There were tons of people watching, so yes..I'm sure I was all red in the face. But, not because of the dog's behaviour. Because she brought more attention to it. 

I like the idea of video taping the class. If nothing else, maybe it'll get her to be a bit more respectful to us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok, I was just reading posts, but I have to comment.

Getting in your face, causing a scene, and make a dog pee in fear is not a dog trainer.

If you can't do it, have your husband or a friend, just try to at least go with them when you talk to a manager.

I would be furious and not go back to anymore classes, but want that 'trainer' repremanded and dealt with, (that is why you have to talk to a manager). She has no absolutly no right training a dog. Obviously doesn't know the damage she is doing.

If you think it is a waste of time, it is! You mentioned there are a few places in your area, try to find another one and hope things go better. You can then spread the word at the new place about your previous experience. 

Oh, and spread the word around town if she still keeps her job.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Kristy, what I meant was that being few, it's hard to find one that's easy for us to attend. One is full for quite awhile, and the other only does Sat, which doesn't work for our family.
I agree I need to do something. I think I'll just talk with her next wk, tell her I'm getting a little frustrated with being put on the spot all the time. My dh says I just need to stop defending Cooper, and the things he does cause then she picks on me more. She says I make excuses for him, and I'm sure I do. 
I'm really more concerned for the bassett. I know I can't baby her, but gosh. I just want her to feel safe and settle in. But, she insist we need to be strong pack leaders, etc. And that we're making it worse on her


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

That tiny voice we all have deep inside is your best guide about what to do in any situation. Trust your instincts. If something feels wrong and ultimately hurtful to the animals, it probably is. You have wonderful instincts and a loving soul. Use it to advocate for all the creatures you love . . . two and four legged. 

I think I'd be tempted to video tape the class and threaten them with the media if they don't change things, resolve it in a way that makes you comfortable, or get you another "trainer."


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Does it count that he's the cutest, and gets all the points and smiles from all the people walking by??? :biggrin1:


What a loser! And is SHE missing out! :suspicious:

Sometimes people cannot handle "cute" because they're jealous! This "trainer" should step back, get in touch with her OWN issues, and then get a job where she doesn't have to interact with any other Being!

When Molly had her puppy training, she was the smallest and youngest in the class (and, to me, the cutest!)...the trainer constantly professed his love of German Shepherds and Guard dogs...so, Molly was usually passed over for any individual attention with comments like "Smaller breeds are harder to train". He was never rude or insulting, but I think if Molly had been fifty pounds heavier, she would have gotten a fairer shot. I had to advocate for her (and for me!). We paid good money, and unless I was going to get money back, he had to deal with my questions!

We've been "repeating" the course, just my "small breed" and me, all alone, together...she's working hard with me, and the fact that she's older 
(16 months old) helps, I believe.

We have to protect our little ones, especially when it seems someone has an ax to grind...

I like the idea of squirting the "trainer" in the face...but use a fire hose...ound:ound:

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm with Geri and the others---I've never been to a training class,but I sure wouldn't take her crap.

Leeann is right---I'd make sure I complained and told her off. How embarrasing for you to have her make comments like that.....what a b...:boxing:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> I'm with Geri and the others---I've never been to a training class,but I sure wouldn't take her crap.
> 
> Leeann is right---I'd make sure I complained and told her off. How embarrasing for you to have her make comments like that.....what a b...:boxing:


I'm with you Julie, I would have to knock the "B" out.:boxing:

I am so sorry you were treated like that. There is no excuse for it. She is the one who needs training.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tritia,

This trainer really DOES NOT sound competent! How is GETTING ANGRY at the situation and the dog helping the matter?! She accused YOU of negative energy and she got in your face? PUHLEASE!

Ryan is right. Petsmart is a joke, I concur. We went to puppy preschool there and our trainer was a teenager that had been a dog owner for approximately 2 months, and Gucci was 6 months at the time, so technically, I had TWICE as much as experience as her as a first time dog owner! LOL Her qualifications? She was a cashier that took the 2 week course to become an instructor. Woopiieee doodoo. Worthless piece of paper, If you ask me.

Of course Cooper is going to get excited at Petsmart! Of course he's going to try to run and see people/other dogs, of course he's going to bark at something he deems unusual and/or threatening. Sheesh.

It really makes me mad that you are paying to be treated like this. Tritia, stand up for yourself. I promise you, it will FEEL GOOD. What about writing a letter? If you are afraid of confrontation, write a letter with your complaints/concerns.

What about a trainer that comes to you? Do you have any other options at all?

Kara


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Tritia,

Ok, if you know that there are no other classes available to you with your schedule, I agree, go back to class next week and see if you husband can video - quietly and discreetly.

You are correct, talk to the trainer and let you know how you feel. If she blows up in your face, you will have it camera! 

Dog trainers are a providing their customers service of knowledge. Any manager who see an employee acting up or on a verbal rampage to a customer (which you are) would not be tolorated. (At least I hope)

Then go straight to the manager. Your DH would be their already for support- don't talk to an associate manager either...you talk to the head store manager. He/she may not be there that evening. BUT you have a tape of it now, bring it in and show it.

I know that you are stuck inbetween causing a scene, being a pushover, or causing problems for the class and feeling like you have a glaring eye on you the rest of the sessions if she continues to train. I am sure that I would have those worries. But at least you know that something has to be done. And if she seems a little P*off next time after you talked to the manager....at least you know something has been done about it.

When is your next class?

Do you have an option for a private dog trainer?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia, I wish I lived close enough...I'd go with ya!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

You should be enjoying your class time with your puppy, is sad that the trainer is making it hard for you to do this. I think petsmart might be good for puppy socialization but as far as training, in my opinion most Pet Smart trainers (not all there are some good ones out there) are not trained enough and in your case, looks like your trainer has really bad people skills. What she is doing I think is wrong, how can you feel like a pack leader if she is demeaning you and Cooper? I would call, write or send an e-mail to the Pet Smarts corporate office, if nothing else. I know it may be hard to make waves at store level if you plan on shopping there in the future. I would quite the class, or at least ignore her and just be there for socialization. If you quite I would take your pup to as many events, stores, parks invite friends with other dogs over for play dates or meet them somewhere...etc 
Socialization is so important with puppies, it will make a difference for the rest of their lives. Then I would check with my local kennel club, or the parks and rec, they usually have or know of classes. if nothing available there get a good training video or sign up for an online puppy training class and do it at home. Some of the online classes look pretty neat but you won't get the socialization and the one on one with a trainer.

Well just my 2 cents, I wish you the best of luck. Sounds like Cooper is not stupid. If he realized that he did not like that water in his face so fast..I think he is just an extra happy puppy 

Hugs and Puppy Kisses,
Anjanette


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Tritia, I wish I lived close enough...I'd go with ya!


I was going to say the same thing but I'm not sure you would want me too, I may embarrass you more ound: My mouth has away of getting me in trouble sometimes.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann not you....hahahahahaha....I would definatly say something...I am not confrontational but when you start degrading me in public then I can be and my hubby would be mad if I did not say something...I would before he got a hold of her...he does not know when to stop and says how he feels. Let us know how things go!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. A trainer that is rude, unkind to your dogs, and disrespectful to you is not helping you train your dog. There has to be something better than this. Please ask Petsmart for your money back and look elsewhere. Check their refund policy first so you know what you are dealing with, and if you aren't comfortable explaining everything directly to the manager at the time you request a refund, write a letter or fill out a comment card online after you have gotten your money and dogs out of that class. 

Where do you live? Maybe someone else knows of a good trainer in your area?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You are getting some really good advice here .. Trust me you might be better watching videos of dog training from some very good dog trainers than continuing in this class .
This woman is intimidating you and you are sending the wrong energy and message to your dogs ..You are not hopeless she is hopeless .. and incompetent 
I know you feel like you cannot confront her and it is difficult for you but what about your husband - is this a role he could assume .. Could he talk to the manager Could he assert himself !Trust me you would be helping a lot of other people and dogs if this woman could be put on notice and replaced .. 
I am sure there are other people that are feeling the same emotions that you are feeling .
Everything about this class is wrong for you the fact that she singled you out in the store is appalling .. She should be there to assist guide you in this situation not chastise you .. 
She is really in the wrong job - The Barbara Woodhouse Days are over !!
Please try and watch some of Cesar Milans Shows or other dog trainers - on T/V - it is about your energy your confidence with your dog. How can you have confidence if someone is tearing you down .. 
Cesar always asks How can I help you ..? Remember this you are there for information and help ..in training your dogs ..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tritia, I think that is awful. How completely unprofessional and unkind she is. To insult both you and your dog!! I agree with Kara. I would complain, get a refund, and then I would find another obedience class. Biscuit was always pretty hyper at class, even though he is such a laid-back guy otherwise. I got a few remarks, too, along the lines of "is he always like this?" No, only here in YOUR class, I replied. That shut her up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am STEAMING over this story!!! I agree with all except for one thing..

dont ask for your fee back - DEMAND IT!!! There is absolutely NO reason anyone should pay to be treated like that!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is such a jerk. She must be jealous of you for some reason. I would not go to the class anymore or come back with some good zingers at her!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I would bring a water gun and every time she makes a stupid comment shoot her in the face :brick:


Naw, one up the trainer and use a BB gun on him every time he makes a rude comment. ound: That will teach him to talk bad about such a sweet little puppy, and puppy parent!

I would also call the manager about them.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm with a lot of the other members here, this thread just plain pi**ed me off.

Who do they think they are?? You do NOT deserve that! Get your money back, all of it, and tell the manager exactly what went on in class. Make sure you get to the highest manager. There is absolutely no excuse for that kind of treatment. Period. Once you find a qualified trainer you won't believe the difference.

Grrrrrrr this got my b/p up!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I think I'll just talk with her next wk, tell her I'm getting a little frustrated with being put on the spot all the time. My dh says I just need to stop defending Cooper, and the things he does cause then she picks on me more. She says I make excuses for him, and I'm sure I do. 
I'm really more concerned for the bassett. I know I can't baby her, but gosh. I just want her to feel safe and settle in. But, she insist we need to be strong pack leaders, etc. And that we're making it worse on her "*

*** Omg, I'm so ticked off too!!! Tritia, hon, you need to speak up. Think of poor Cooper and Daisy! They depend on YOU to talk on their behalf and I am very concerned that they are going to be traumatized over this. They will not enjoy any type of class environment if this is the only thing they know. For their sakes, even if you are too shy or a "wuss", you really need to get out of these classes and report this poor excuse for a trainer.

Don't tell her you're "getting a little frustrated". Tell her boss, management, anyone who will listen. No you do not "need to stop defending Cooper"! You are his only champion and as you can see from everyone's comments here, you are bang on in feeling as badly as you do. This is not YOUR fault at all, nor is it Daisy's or Cooper's! She has you convinced it's you and not her! You are not babying them one bit by making it clear that you won't be abused or let them be abused. (Squirting water in a dog's face, in my opinion, borders on abuse - why not just on the behind or on a leg where it isn't so hurtful??!) GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

Your pets can NOT feel safe and settled in in this toxic environment, I'm sorry. You have to do something. Courage, Tritia! You can do it!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here you are trying to do the best thing for your dog and it is not working! Even if you can not confont this person, quit the class, send a letter and hope for the best. You and your dog deserve better--even if it is a video.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Honey, I can't even write on this forum what I would love to do and say!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I have never liked the Petsmart training. They normally are too basic and the instructors most of the time are not qualified at all. I have watched several times when in the store and though this is a total waste of time for most of these dogs. My DS took a class there with an amazingly smart Standard Poodle and they got so little out of the 6/8 week class I could not believe it. His girl was still a wild child. To get Babe ready for basic agility, we worked her a few minutes once a week, he did the repartitions at home 15 minutes a day and within 3 weeks she had heel, sit, down, stand and stay almost to perfection.
> 
> My advice find a new trainer and ask for a refund. Petsmart does not do these classes for the class revenue it does them to sell merchandise while you are in the store.


Ok..I gotta defend a lil bit here.

My best friend was a trainer at petsmart and they do go through quite a bit of training for the position. She was in training for 2 weeks and she only got the position after working in the store for 3 years as a rep and as a manager. It's a commission based job so the more people that sign up, the more money you make. Honestly if you're insulting the owner and their dog people are likely to not come back to you and you lose money; that's the trainers problem.

Monica (my best friend) helped me a TON when I first got Capote and it's to her credit that he's such a well behaved dog. Anytime I had a question on something he was doing she always had an answer on how to train him not to do it and how to remedy the problem. And she learned all of that while working as a rep/manager/trainer at petsmart. And while they'll always recommend products to owners (it is a pet store that sells merchandise) it's not as if you have to buy stuff there.

It is totally about training the owner. If the rep that is training you is insulting you and the dog then they themselves are a poor trainer. Just like a car salesman would be a poor car salesman if they told a woman that women drivers weren't good drivers and shouldn't be on the road. For those trainers who care (like Monica) then their training classes are good and their clients get the results that they paid for.

I'd definately ask for your money back or switch to a different trainer. Sit in on a class without your dog one day with the different trainer and see how it goes. Look over their qualifications in that book at the front of the store. If the trainers at your petsmart suck then try petco.  Or a private trainer..there are those out there..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Ok..I gotta defend a lil bit here.
> 
> My best friend was a trainer at petsmart and they do go through quite a bit of training for the position. She was in training for 2 weeks and she only got the position after working in the store for 3 years as a rep and as a manager. It's a commission based job so the more people that sign up, the more money you make. Honestly if you're insulting the owner and their dog people are likely to not come back to you and you lose money; that's the trainers problem.


You really do not think being a manager for 3 years and having *2 weeks **training* qualifies someone to teach a class do you? I'm sure your friend was a great help to you but that is not the qualifications I would want from an instructor. Most of your good instructors have practical experience and have titled dogs in competition.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't get me wrong. I'm with everyone in thinking that this trainer is totally out of line. She has no right to insult anyone. Just like a teacher has no right to insult a child in school. But to say all petsmart trainers aren't experienced and ill qualified is a bit harsh. You're making a generalized statement meant for a few individuals who suck at their job. 

The 2 weeks training came only after the 3 years of being a manager and a rep. The only thing she learned in those classes were to teach her petsmarts standards for training, and yes I think her training was enough. Honestly, it's dog training. You don't need a degree in it. It's not rocket science. There's basics that you learn and follow up on. If you know the behavioral characteristics of how dogs think and how to handle their owners that's a great start. The people who work at petsmart hear and see it all. The stories she used to tell me about some of the customers who came in there would convince anyone in their abilities. 

And of course you could hire someone who has dogs in competition with titles. They won't be working at petsmart and they won't cost 100 dollars for an entire course, that's for darn sure. Just like you wouldn't find an an architect that studied at Harvard to be working at a furniture store. There are trainers at petsmart/petco who have been doing that for years and years and I'd take them over anyone who trained dogs in competitions..They're a heck of a lot cheaper and if you're a good owner who follows instructions well, they get the job done. I stand more firmly behind that after Monica proved her abilities.

As I said before. It's dog training. I love my dog. I feel like he's the closet thing I have to a child. Better than a child, even. But there are always extremists. Do we need gourmet 'dog trainers' as well? Do you need a degree to train a dog to sit or stay? C'mon now.. let's get serious. :crazy: Save your hard earned money and buy some toys for your puppy to play with instead of an overpriced trainer who teaches the same things. If you need more specialized training and want to learn agility for competition then put your money in training like that..but not for the basic 'puppy' classes.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Mindy, I wish I agreed with you but I don't. I think the most important people in the world are the ones that lay the foundation for anything. I'm sure Petsmart lucks up and gets some qualified trainers, but I have not seen or heard of any. 

In Georgia, you can go through most any 6 week course for the $100. I have not paid more than that for any of my classes (obedience or agility). Petsmart classes are not cheap for what you get.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Tritia, I am really upset, reading this....I wish I was there with you...I would give that dog abuser an ear full!! 
aarrrghhh!!!
Stand up for you and sweeties! 
You have been given really good advice here...please act on it!!
Please keep us up to date? 

I am sending you all the strength!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you all very much. I realize this obviously isn't just some kind of "tough love" situation, that all trainers do. I really kind of thought some of it was because she's trying so hard to be the alpha dog or something, lol. And that any trainer is going to be like this. 
Aside from the socialization setting, I really think it's kind of been a waste. There's nothing she's taught us that I couldn't get from a book. 
Two wks ago, there was a dog who didn't walk well on a leash. She got a collar, that was kind of like a choke collar and put it on the dog. And kept it right by her side, forcing it to walk with her. The dog started to freak out, and laid down. She started dragging her across the room, saying don't worry..it's not hurting her. The dog started to do the alligator death roll, trying to get away until she eventually "broke her down". I was really bothered, and praying the whole time she wouldn't even think about trying to walk Cooper. When she got to him, I lied. And said he did fine on a leash. Just because she was being so rough with all the dogs. 
I want the dogs to have fun, and want to be there. Not be afraid. And I'm obviously not having any fun any more. 
I'm going to talk to my mother, who comes with me and brings the bassett. And we'll see about dropping the class. I think their policy was if you weren't happy, you could retake the class. Well, that's not gonna do any good. They don't have any other trainers.

Oh, and she's constantly telling everyone (me especially )that these are dogs. Not kids. And to stop talking to and treating them like they are. She told me I was ridiculous when I was looking at coordinating collars for both my dogs. I wanted a pink, and a blue. Or a pretty plaid and coordinating polka dog, lol. What's so wrong with that??


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm in agreement with everyone else that this trainer is out of line and unprofessional. You definitely need to find a new trainer, and also complain to the manager of the PetsMart and demand a refund. Also, are there any other PetsMarts not too far away? Even though this particular PetsMart only has one trainer, if they won't give you a refund but will let you retake a class, maybe you can take it at another store. I know there are 4 PetsMarts within 10 or 15 miles of me.

I'm not in agreement that PetsMart training is a joke. PetsMart is a big chain. Each store has different trainers. Some are bad, some are average, some are good and some are excellent. We took Nico there for puppy kindergarten and he had an excellent trainer. Everything was positive, everything was calm and all of the dogs learned (some better than others, of course). We took Nico to the next level course at a much more expensive, very well regarded dog training school in the area, and frankly, he already knew everything they were teaching. We continue to take him (he'll be starting his 4th course soon) because we think the reinforcement is good for him and for my daughter (who we're really training), but he got a really good grounding in the basics at PetsMart.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tritia, enough already has been said about this so-called "trainer" so I won't repeat what we all know about her!

Your last post nearly brought tears to my eyes. Please, please don't take your dog back there. IMO I think it could do harm that could take many months to undo. 

Dragging a dog in a choke collar?? Causing a dog to pee in fear? Please don't subject your dog to that kind of treatment. If you go back please do so only to videotape it. Send it to the local media if the manager at PetSmart won't do anything about it. She needs to be removed from her job before she does any more damage. I agree, you need to be an advocate for your dog and do what you can to change this situation, not just for you but for unsuspecting pet owners who may subject their poor dogs to this $%#@&

I take Tessa to our local obedience Club for classes. They have many yrs of experience. No, dog training is not rocket science, but it is an art, and a trainer has to know the different breeds and how to deal with all sorts of dogs and personalities based on experience. There is no "one size fits all" method of training. Obviously there is no place for her type of "training" anywhere.

Tessa can be the "wild child" at class. She's so excited to see the puppies and wants to play, and is easily distracted. Matter of fact the first thing she wants to do when she gets to class (we go 15 min early for a little play time to get the "wildings" out) is go around and excitedly greet all the puppies giving them face lickies, then makes the rounds to all the owners to say hi and give lickies. I was kind of embarrassed when I saw the "better behaved" dogs lying quietly beside their owners but my trainer reassured me by saying toy dogs are bred for companionship and love people, so Tessa was just showing her true nature. She makes everyone smile, including the instructor. She has repeatedly emphasized that the puppy classes must be positive and it's our job to do what it takes to make them successful. Patience is emphasized; these are puppies for goodness sakes! Tessa loves class so much that her whole body wiggles with excitement as soon we pull in at the parking lot.

I'm telling you his so you know what it SHOULD be like for a young puppy!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

To Monica's credit and her training at petsmart, Capote knows 'sit', 'stay', 'lay down', 'roll over', 'heel','leave it', 'give me your paw' and 'no bark' despite her "inexperience" and I credit her 80% and this site the rest for his training. Being that all of those ideals are what you're supposed to learn in the puppy class, as well as socialization, I'd say she's pretty good at what she does even without having trained dogs for competition. Not to say all the trainers at petsmart are as good as she is..there's a guy there who's a 'few french fries short of a full happy meal' himself. But to lump them together and say ALL of them are ill qualified is rather judgemental and in all aspects, incorrect.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tritia said:


> LOL, I had one last night. Cooper was whining a bit through class. And guess she got tired of it, and started shootin' him the face. Then she gave it to me for when he did it again. And handed one to the Pom's owner, cause he was barking a bit.
> Every time she comes near Cooper, he'd start to stand up on her. Yes, she's gotten him to sit right when she walks to him now. Great improvement. But, after she squirted him the face, he started running behind me. Wouldn't let her within 3 ft of him. Guess he didn't care much for the water in the eye


THAT would tick me off - no way would I allow her to shoot him in the face with a water gun.........I would have left immediately.

She needs to be reported for her unprofessional behavior (I agree maybe she needs to be shot in the face with a water gun every time she makes a stupid statement).

RUN - to a better place. Cooper will not excel with her antics.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tritia,

I agree with Jan on this one.

Don't GO BACK. The more you tell us about her, the more she sounds like the devil herself. At the rate she's going, she is going to TRAUMATIZE the dogs by graduation!!! And they'd need therapy to undo the damage. Seriously. Don't go back and ask for a refund.

She would OBLITERATE me if I was in her class! LOL If she scoffs at matching collars, she'd DIE if she saw me and Gucci, I am the proverbial blonde with the little cream 'blinged out' dog. She'd have a field day ripping me, although..I wouldn't tolerate it. Not at Gucci's expense. hell no.

I'm recovering from my own traumatizing morning. The lady at TJMaxx told me I looked like "Posh Spice". SHOOT ME NOW!!!!!!!!!! uke:

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia,

I'm so sorry to hear about your Petsmart experience. I think your trainer is feeling self-conscious underneath her insulting remarks - if she cannot help you with Cooper, then it makes her look bad. So, if she blames Cooper for being "stupid", then she can make it look like it isn't her fault.

We have an excellent trainer here at my local Petsmart - she is newer in the field but has been training her own dogs for decades. Within a year of starting work at Petsmart, she won 4 digital cameras for best trainer of the month and was promoted to be the head trainer for the local trainers in our area. Her opinion was that the training they put her through was pretty minimal - she relies on her own experience and learning to augment her classes. Even when Lincoln mentally checked out during the Intermediate classes, she never insulted him. 

I hope you can get a refund - I am not sure it will be a positive experience for you or your dog if you continue. Confronting her may just put her more on the defensive. You might have more success turning the situation around by appealing to her with an attitude of "Hey, I'm really hoping we can work TOGETHER on helping my dog learn. Let's focus on how we find a way to help him learn these commands....I'm not going to give up on him!"

Keep us posted, Tritia!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh boy I would get another trainer and put her in her place.Not nice to speak about your dog that way at all.And bet he knows it thats why he won't do what she wants.lol..You should tell her he knows what she has said and has hurt his feeling so he decided not to listen to her,and would like a new trainer lol..


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

You could always use the water gun trick on the trainer. :boxing:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I tend to agree that it is best to get out of the class ..
I took Asta to a puppy class and he did fine so we signed up for the next class . This was not at Petsmart but it is a well known class in the bay area .. My vet referred me to the class and he praised it over the humane society's class 
The instructor we had was from SF humane society and she had alphabet soup at the end of her name .. Donna's saying for lots of degrees all In animal behaviour 
Well six weeks had passed since the first and second class . Asta was still very cute and small . The other dogs that had been small were now quite large like labs and goldens and a ffew mixed breeds and they full of puppy energy .. They were far too big for Asta and they just bowled him over .. He ran under a chair and stayed there . I was waiting for the instructor to take some kind of action seperate the dogs into groups but no .. She did nothing all on the floor playing together . There is a big differnce in how little Havanese and Big dogs play trust me 
Somehow we made it through the class my husband and I ran interfernece and then we made the decision then and there that this was nuts and we just dropped out .. 
This woman had no clue no common sense at all and she was incapable of managing the dogs . I made a comment on leaving about Asta being challenged and physically threatened and she said Really I did not see that !!
I dropped out that was it ..
Now My dog could have been seriously injured . He could have been killed as far as I was concerned so I took action . It was my error in not checking who would be in the class as I thought all the previous people had signed up . This was not the case there were also some new dogs who were there as there had become problem dogs ..
So think of it this way because somehow you do not see the physcological scars for you and your dogs are just not that bad ..
What if your dog was seriously injured ? What if you had been bitten ? What of a fight broke out and the instructor was not able to stop it and correct the dogs .. 
It is the same thing except you cannot see the scars but harm is being done to you and your dog .. .. 
You are taking your sister's dog and placing it in jeopardy as well as your own .. 
If you do not want confrontation fine .. Just get out and find another instructor or a private trainer .. or by a tape . You dog does not have a voice but you do and you need to find it ..


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Kara, I wish I had that problem, lol.

Thanks again everyone for your advice and sharing your stories. Cosmosmom, I also worry about a fight breaking out, and what she'd do. Guess she pushed a dog (she admitted it was her fault) last wk, and he took a huge chunk out of her arm. There's a big dog in there, too that has some agression issues with other dogs. But, she's been MIA the last two wks. I keep as far away from her as I can with the dogs.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Tritia,

Consider a private instructor for your two dogs. Let them learn in peace and then take them to the park, public areas, and play dates to socialize them and refine the skills they've learned in the quiet of a private class.

Some dogs do great in a group training setting, and some don't. 

Plus, with a private session you should be able to schedule them at a time that works for you and your family.

That said, this particular Petsmart trainer sounds both inexperienced and way too full of herself to be dealing with the public. She should definitely be reported to store management. I hope others in your class do the same. 

I hope none of you come out traumatized as a result of this sad experience! 

W


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, what a terrible experience. We have a wonderful trainer at our Petsmart. My little Mindy is on her 3rd class. A combo of intermediate obedience and beginning agility. She loves class(that's why we're on our 3rd!!!) and loves our trainer. Our trainer does some classes just for small dogs which Mindy has excelled in. Never has she been harsh with a dog or owner. In fact choke collars are not allowed at all- I can't believe your trainer used one. She definitely has some issues and should NOT be allowed to be near a dog-let alone train one- and I use the word "train" loosely. I agree with the others- get your money back;however, I would have someone video a class and bring it not only to the manager, but they also have a regional manager who checks on trainers and I would also contact them. I would want to make sure no other dog is traumatized by this incompetent "trainer". As for her snide comments directed towards you- it does sound like a jealousy issue with your dog. She'd absolutely HATE me- I sometimes dress my dog in handmade lampworked necklaces with lace trimmed cashmere sweaters and pink ultrasuede bows!!! LOL- can you tell I used to own a clothing store? Good Luck, I hope you can find a good trainer. Jocelyn


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jocelyn

I sew, so I have matching harness to go with my dresses (and leashes) That trainer would probably have a heart attack at the sight of me and Gucci all dolled up! lol

Even today, her bow is coordinated with my Juicy Couture shirt! ound: heh.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> We started obedience with Cooper at Petsmart last month. And the trainer is constantly making comments about him having "ADD", or being "french fry short of a happy meal". She took a few stabs at me last night, about being an airhead, and that must be where he gets it.:biggrin1:


O H M Y G O S H that's not right. I'm a dog trainer, have worked in one of the chain stores but prefer my private clients instead and NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, would I talk to someone like that. I'd talk to the manager of the store, demand my money back, and go to another place........like yesterday.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> But, then I DID get embarassed when she got in my face and caused a scene by jerking Sophie out of my hand, then LITERALLY scaring the pee out of her. I like the idea of video taping the class. If nothing else, maybe it'll get her to be a bit more respectful to us.


I finally found a use for a prong collar....for this TRAINER'S neck.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Kristy, what I meant was that being few, it's hard to find one that's easy for us to attend. One is full for quite awhile, and the other only does Sat, which doesn't work for our family.
> I agree I need to do something. I think I'll just talk with her next wk, tell her I'm getting a little frustrated with being put on the spot all the time. My dh says I just need to stop defending Cooper, and the things he does cause then she picks on me more. She says I make excuses for him, and I'm sure I do.
> I'm really more concerned for the bassett. I know I can't baby her, but gosh. I just want her to feel safe and settle in. But, she insist we need to be strong pack leaders, etc. And that we're making it worse on her


Try reading this website and practicing it (while you're looking for a real trainer) http://www.pets.ca/articles/article-dog_nilf.htm


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Ok..I gotta defend a lil bit here.
> 
> My best friend was a trainer at petsmart and they do go through quite a bit of training for the position. She was in training for 2 weeks and she only got the position after working in the store for 3 years as a rep and as a manager. ..


Here they have to take over a month of training and Petsmart sends them off to a place where it's all training. I've only watched a couple of classes and they were doing a good job but that's not a broad statement for Petsmart, it's a good statement about 2 trainers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dear Sweet Tritia, there are so many things wrong with this situation. This trainer sound like a mean, angry, bitch ( and I don't mean a female dog.) :frusty: 

She teases you and Cooper, she dragged a dog by a choke collar and provoked a dog to take a chunk out of her arm???? This is not training-- it is creating problems. It also sounds like there is a huge range of sizes and ages in this class. 

At the very least, please do not go back!!! A good book on training, and your own instinct would be better than this class. I would encourage you to talk with the manager, don't even bother with the trainer. Just go to the manager and just give the examples you wrote here. I do not think you will need to video tape-- Petsmart will give you your money back-- This woman is a danger--- and she's not even a good Petsmart employee if she is discouraging you from "Buying" matching collars. If you can't do it in person--- just don't go back and write a letter. 

Is it possible they have a different class with a different teacher? I also have heard of some people with a good experience from a Petsmart-- It is just luck of the draw when it comes to location and the specific teacher. 

I will say, both Jasper and Cash were also ignored in puppy kindergarten for the bigger dogs. We went through the whole class with Jasper-- But most of the work happened at home-- and then booked with a different teacher for Cash, one day told us we were waisting our money and we got a refund. 

Good luck-- and please keep us posted.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

any trainer that uses such aversive methods as this should be shot in the face too. Get the hell out of that place or it will be detrimental to your dog . Pet Smart Stores are not the best places for puppy training . Go to a real private training company.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Wish Cooper would take a big chomp out of this "trainer's" butt. She sounds like a total waste! I'd be mad a h#ll!!! How _dare_ she???


----------

